# need quick ranger advice.



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

My girlfriend was looking at a 2010 ranger 800xp. has around 145 hrs the current owner said he got it from a theft recovery is asking $5500. however, he says it does not go into high-range. I have no experiance with rangers. does anyone have any thoughts on this. does it sound like something cheap and easy to fix or a possible major issue. any thoughts? she is pretty stuck on rangers though.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------

also, he does have the tittle to it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I looked at it to Jason, the tranny can be expensive fix tho and not worth it possibly.....could be something somewhat simple but if it is that red one I would possibly pass.....could be problematic in long haul and can find a used one for 8 all day long that is solid


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

hey thanks bub. yeah it was the red one, and thats what i told her. she wants rzr now, and probably this one . its an o8 with only 79hrs. we are going to look at it maybe sunday.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That's been for sale for awhile.....good luck haven't seen it but hopefully it is good shale if ya get it


----------

